# تكسيح الحديد اصبح ممنوع ؟



## ابو الهندسه (17 سبتمبر 2007)

عند اطلاعي عاى بعض الصور المنزله في احد المواضيع في هذه الصفحه وعلى مناقشات في مواضيع سابقه وكذالك بعد اطلاعي على كثير من الرسومات الانشائيه لكثير من مشاريع المعده في معضم االمكاتب الهندسيه الصغيره ولبعض المكاتب الكبيره وجدت ان هناك اصرار على مسألة التكسيح يشكل غبر مبرر
وعلى الرغم من ادراكي ان الكثير من الاخوه المشاركين في المنتدى يدركون ماهو التكسيح وماعمله في العناصر النشائيه الا اني اشك ان البعض ينضر الى التكسيح كأنه ضروره لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها باي شكل او الى انه قدر منزل لافكاك منه

الى هولاء نوجه الحديث والنقاش وبكلمات بسيظه اقول انه يمكن الاستغناء عن التكسيح اذا ما اردتم ذالك واللجو الى طرق اخرى اولها تغيير اقطار ومسافات الاطواق وعددها


----------



## mr_bnsf (17 سبتمبر 2007)

من وجه نظرى ان التكسيح ليس بالضروره طالما هناك امكانيه استبداله بشىء اخر

هناك الكثير من المهندسين الذين يصرون على التكسيح فى الكمرات ولايستغنوا عنه ابدا 

وفائده التكسيح هى لكى يلاشى قوى الشد القطرى Diagonal Tension والذى يحدث شرخها عموديا على اتجاه السيخ المكسح

ولكن هناك الطريقه الانجليزيه وهى تكثيف الكانات وهى طريقه جيده وهناك الكثير يستخدمونها حاليا

شكرا اخى للموضوع المهم وتقبل خالص تحياتى​


----------



## عبد اللطيف زكار (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا نفذت مشروع كبير ولم أستخدم سيخ مكسح واحد وكام الأمر جداً سهل بالنسبة للعمال و للسرعة بالعمل
ولكن لا أرى مشكلة في وضع التسليح إن رأى المهندس ضرورة لوجودة فلا يوجد عيب في استخدامه


----------



## ممدوح انور (17 سبتمبر 2007)

التكسيح يستخدم للتسليح ضد قوة القص التى تحدث عند الركائز وكذلك يستخدم للتوفير فى كمية الحديد بنقل الاسياخ من منطقة العزم الموجب الى منطقة العزم السالب ويمكن استخدام طريقة بديلة باستخدام الكانات فقط وذلك بتكثيفها فى المنطقة ذات قوة قص كبيرة وتوقيف الاسياخ على مسافات معينة للتوفير ايضا وكلتا الطريقتين صحيحتين فما المشكلة ؟؟
ممكن يااخى توضح قصدك بالتكسيح الغير مبرر ؟؟؟
المسالة مسالة حساب قوى القص عند التصميم فإذا وجدت ان اجهاد القص الحرج اقل من اجهاد القص الذى تتحمله الخرسانة فقط فيمكنك الاستغناء عن التكيسح وعن تكثيف الكانات ولكن إذا كان اجهاد القص الحرج للقطاع اكبر من اجهاد القص الذى تتحميله الخرسانة فقط فلابد من استخدام تسليح خاص لهذه المنطقة باحدى الطريقتين وهما اما بالتكسيح او بتكثيف الكانات مع اختيار القطر المناسب طبقا للحسابات وفى الكمرات المستمرة والتى يوجد بها عزم سالب فيمكن استخدام احدى الطرقتين اما بالتكسيح بنقل الاسياخ من منطقة العزم الموجب الى منطقة العزم السالب او استخدام حديد منفصل لكل من العزم الموجب والسالب مع توقيف الحديد على مسافات محددة 
المسالة مسالة حسابات ولك الاختيار وليست مسالة اضطرار ولكن ماالمشكلة بالضبط فى التكسيح
ممكن توضح السؤال اكثر لو سمحت


----------



## M777 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ممدوح انور قال:


> التكسيح يستخدم للتسليح ضد قوة القص التى تحدث عند الركائز وكذلك يستخدم للتوفير فى كمية الحديد بنقل الاسياخ من منطقة العزم الموجب الى منطقة العزم السالب ويمكن استخدام طريقة بديلة باستخدام الكانات فقط وذلك بتكثيفها فى المنطقة ذات قوة قص كبيرة وتوقيف الاسياخ على مسافات معينة للتوفير ايضا وكلتا الطريقتين صحيحتين فما المشكلة ؟؟
> ممكن يااخى توضح قصدك بالتكسيح الغير مبرر ؟؟؟
> المسالة مسالة حساب قوى القص عند التصميم فإذا وجدت ان اجهاد القص الحرج اقل من اجهاد القص الذى تتحمله الخرسانة فقط فيمكنك الاستغناء عن التكيسح وعن تكثيف الكانات ولكن إذا كان اجهاد القص الحرج للقطاع اكبر من اجهاد القص الذى تتحميله الخرسانة فقط فلابد من استخدام تسليح خاص لهذه المنطقة باحدى الطريقتين وهما اما بالتكسيح او بتكثيف الكانات مع اختيار القطر المناسب طبقا للحسابات وفى الكمرات المستمرة والتى يوجد بها عزم سالب فيمكن استخدام احدى الطرقتين اما بالتكسيح بنقل الاسياخ من منطقة العزم الموجب الى منطقة العزم السالب او استخدام حديد منفصل لكل من العزم الموجب والسالب مع توقيف الحديد على مسافات محددة
> المسالة مسالة حسابات ولك الاختيار وليست مسالة اضطرار ولكن ماالمشكلة بالضبط فى التكسيح
> ممكن توضح السؤال اكثر لو سمحت


أعتقد أن كل ما قاله زميلى صحيح جدااا


----------



## حسان2 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
أوافق تماما على كل ما جاء في مشاركة الأخ ممدوح وأضيف عليها لتوضيح بعض الأسباب التي تدعو في كثير من الأحيان لعدم استعمال التكسيح والخصها كما يلي:
1- في هذه الأيام اصبحت كلفة اليد العاملة في كثير من الأعمال عامل مؤثر أكثر من كلفة المواد خاصة اذا أدخلنا عامل الزمن الذي اصبحت أهميته قصوى في المشاريع الكبيرة اليوم , وتفادي استعمال التكسيح يسهل في عملية تركيب التسليح ويوفر في زمن التجميع والتركيب
2- بسبب انتشار الأبنية الكبيرة والعالية والتي تتطلب استعمال الروافع البرجية في التنفيذ فضرورات التنفيذ تتطلب تجميع التسليح للجسور والكثير من العناصر على الأرض ثم رفعها بالروافع لتنزيلها في اماكنها, وفي حالة استعمال التكسيح يصبح استعمال هذه الطريقة صعبا جدا اذا لم يكن مستحيلا بسبب تضارب التسليح المكسح أثنا انزال كيج التسليح مع تسليح الأعمدة الممتد لتحقيق التراكب لذلك يلجأ الى استعمال كيج محصورة بين أوجه الأعمدة ومن ثم اضافة التسليح العلوي فوق الأعمدة ,والسفلي لتأمين استناد الجسور على الأعمدة يدويا وهذا يتطابق تماما مع متطلبات الكود البريطاني مثلا وبالتأكيد مع جميع الكودات لعالمية والمحلية


----------



## م-اريج (18 سبتمبر 2007)

انا ارى استخدام التكسيح في المباني الضغيره اكثر فائدة من الناحية الاقتصادية لكن في المباني الكبيرة وذات الاحمال العالية فلا احبذ الكسح واوافق زميلي حسان في الاسباب التي ذكرها للابتعاد عن استخدام الحديد المكسوح


----------



## ابو الهندسه (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوه/ المحترمين
اقصد بالاستعمال الغير مبرر هو الاستخدام الذي لاينضر الى الضروره لهذا الحل او ذاك وانما يذهب اليه وكانه لايوجد غيره 
اقصد بالغير مبرر بانه في كل التصاميم التي وقعت تحت يدي لم اجد ولو لمرة واحده (وجربو بأنفسكم) ان مقطع الخرسانه في البلاطات ومقطع الحرسانه مع الاطواق في الابيام يكون غير كافي لتحمل قوى القص مما استدعى استعمال التكسيح وانما اجده زائدا 
الحل المقابل هو عدم التكسيح وهوا من الناحيه الانشائيه بالنسبه للحديد الطولي لايختلف في شيء سو ان الحديد ينقطع في منطقة التكسيح ويحمل على وسائل اخرى (كراسي )
اما بالنسيه للقص والحديد العرضي فقد تكلم الاخوان في الموضوع حيث ان تكثيف الاطواف يغني عن التكسيح
اذا من الناحيه الانشائيه لافرق يذكر 
الفروق تاتي من الناحيه النكنولجيه والاقتصاديه

اول عيب للتكسيح من الناحيه التكنولجيه ( والحديث عن المشاريع الصغيره او الكبيره سوى ) في الابيام المستمره وخاصة ذات العرض الصغير حيث يتكثف الحديد في منطقة العمود لدرجه لاتسمح بدخول الخرسانه اما في جانب البناء البريكاست فالتكسيح يكاد يكون محرما
من الناحيه الاقتصاديه ( وهذاالمهم ) فان استخدام الفضلات يصبح غير ممكن في التصاميم ذات التكسيح فلو افترضنا ان لدينا بلاطات مستمره او ابيام مستمره باابوع 4 متر فان الحديد السالب ( في حالة الغا التكسيح ) في منطقة العمود او البيم في اليمين واليسار قطعه طولها مترين بينما في حالة التكسيح يكون طول القطعه لايقل عن 5متر وهذا لاياتي الا من قص جريده 12 متر جديده وتصبح الفضله 2متر غير مستخدمه
من ناحية الانتاجيه فالمساله اوضح ولاتحتاج لشرح لانه في حالة التكسيح تضاف الى العمليه النتاجيه عند تجهيز الحديد عمليه كامله هي التعطيف
وبالنضر الى ميزات التكسيح بالمقارنه مع عدم التكسيح لم اجد اي ميزه
اذا من الناحيه الانشائيه يستطيع اي حل (اقصد التكسيح وعدم التكسيح ) ان يحل مكان الثاني وبسهوله 
ولايوجد منطقه مسائل انشائيه لايمكن عدم الاستغناء فيها عن التكسيح
وبالتالي تبقى مساوى التكسح وميزات عدم التكسيح هي من تشجعني على القول ان التكسيح ولى زمنه
وما يشجعني اكثر على القول هذا ان المشاريع الكبيره والمصممه في شركات ذات سمعه لم ارى للتكسيح في رسوماتها اي وجود


----------



## hanymusica (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*تكسيح الحديد اصبح محرم ؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بالنسبة لتكسيح الحديد و هى عملية تكسيح الحديد السفلي من الكمرة الى اعلى فى اول و اخر جزء من الكمرة و هى تقدر بحوال خومس البحر و طبعا ده نتيجة لل (bending moment diagram)
ان العزم بيقلب من تحت لفوق عند ال (supports)
بمعني انها عملية توفير قصوي للحديد و استغلال كل سيخ الاستغلال الامثل حسب القواعد الهندسيةو لكن بعد زلزال مصر سمعت ان تكسيح الحديد اصبح مرفوض 

فهل فعلا تكسيح الحديد له اثاره السلبية و ايه هي؟ 
أرجو المشاركات اللطيفة


----------



## المهندس اسامه علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز في العراق يسمى التكسيح بال(شبون) 
وتتم عملية التكسيح ودلك لنتقال موقع الشد من اسفل الى اعلى في مناطق الجسور (الكمرة ) والحوائط خلال المقطع فلا يعمل الحديد ادا لم نعمل عملية التكسيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

hanymusica قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بالنسبة لتكسيح الحديد و هى عملية تكسيح الحديد السفلي من الكمرة الى اعلى فى اول و اخر جزء من الكمرة و هى تقدر بحوال خومس البحر و طبعا ده نتيجة لل (bending moment diagram)
> ان العزم بيقلب من تحت لفوق عند ال (supports)
> ...


السلام عليكم
قبل ان اضع مشاركتي على هذا التسائل اتمنى على السائل وكل الاعضاء الانتباه الى صيعة السؤال وان تكون ضمن المفاهيم الهندسية والعلمية .هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية فهم الموضوع بشكل دقيق قبل اصدار الاحكام.
كما هو معلوم لكثير من المهندسين ان لدينا نوعين من الحديد عديد عادي Fy =2500Kg/cm2 وحديد عالي الشد Fy =4200kg/cm2
ومعظم الحديد المستخدم في الوقت الحاضر هو من نوع عالى الشد وهذا الحديد له خاضة عندما يتمة ثنية وخصوصا اذا كان لف القضبان لا يتم حسب القطر المطلوب مما يولد تشققات في الحديد.
والسبب الثاني الاخطاء الاكبيرة التي تحصل في الموقع بسبب غياب المهندس عن الموقع مما لاحظ اخطاء في التسليح في الاماكن التي يجب فيها ان يبدأ فيها التكسيح وكذلك الخطأ في ارتفاع حديد التكسيح غلاء العمالة وقلتها ولتوفير في الاجرة .ونتيجة لكل هذه الاخطاء اصبح لدى كثير من المهندسين عدم الرغبه في استخدام وانا مع هذا الرأي .
اما للتوفير في حديد فالطريقة الامثل والاكثر اقتصادا هي فهم الكودات واتباعها ورداسة مخططات Bending Moment Diagram وقد الحديد في الاماكن التي يسمح بها واستخدام العدد المطلوب الممكن تقصيرة فهذا اكثر فائدة من التكسيح حيث يكون التوفي في كمية حديد التسليح وتوفير في الهالك ( القطع القصيرة).
وهذه الطريقة معروفة لكثير من المهندسين اللذين يتبعون شروط الكود ويدرسون الاماكن المسموح بها توقيف الحديد ولكن لا يكون ذلك لم يصمم على هواه وعلى الاغلب الرسام يقوم بالتصميم من واقع حفظة للمشاريع السابقة
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## mr_bnsf (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تكسيح الحديد ليس مرفوض اخى الكريم وانما هو حاليا بنظام المدارس فى التنفيذ
فمن المهندسين من هو متمسك بالتكسيح ومنهم الرافض له ولايمكن ان نلوم اى منهما
انا شخصيا افضل التكسيح لانه بيقوم بالانتقال من العزم الموجب للسالب
كمان تكسيح الحديد له فائده وهو انه يلاشى الشد القطرى Diagonal Tension لان التكسيح بيكون عمودى على اتجاه الشرخ الحادث بسبب الشد القطرى
ومن عيوب التكسيح ايضا اللى انا سمعتها من احد المهندسين انه بعد فتره طويله بيحدث انتقال شحنات بين جزئى الثنى فى التكسيح بنظام كاثود وانود مما يؤدى بعد وقت طويل الى تاكل السيخ من منطقه الثنى ولكنى لست متأكد من هذه المعلومه


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الكلام ده حسب التصميم نحن فى السودان نستخدم موسلى وفيه انك تصمم حسب الشى الحاتنفذه
وهناك طريقتين من التصميم تحدد تكسح ولا لا حسب ما اذكر


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لعدم تفضيل استخدام طريقة التكسيح بعد الزلزال في مصر هذا الكلام صحيح حسب الرواية اللي سمعتها من الدكتور الي درس لي محاضرات الزلازل وذلك لان انفعالات القص بتتغير نتيجة ان احمال الزلزال متغيرة (رايح جاي)
يعني شرخ القص فيه احتمال ان اتجاهه يتعكس (وكأن الحمل جاي من تحت) بمعنى اخر السيخ الذي قمت بتكسيحه ليقاوم القص في هذه الحالة يصبح عديم الفائدة وقد ذكر لنا الدكتور انه بعد بعض المعاينات كانت هناك فعلا بعض الشروخ الناتجة عن القص وكان اتجاهه موازي للسيخ المكسح
وشكرا


----------



## mannokr (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى السائل: بالتاكيد تكسيح الحديد امر مرغوب فيه بشدة، لكن المشكلة تاتى فى انه عند التصميم لحمولات الزلازل فان العزم السالب فى احدى نهايتى الكمرة قد يحل محله عزم موجب اى الشد فى اسفل الكمرة. لذلك يفضل عدم التكسيح فى المناطق النشطة زلزاليا. هذا على حد علمى طبعا.


----------



## مرادعبدالله (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر كل الشكر علي هذه المناقشه الجميله والمثمره جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قبل ان اضع مشاركتي على هذا التسائل اتمنى على السائل وكل الاعضاء الانتباه الى صيعة السؤال وان تكون ضمن المفاهيم الهندسية والعلمية .هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية فهم الموضوع بشكل دقيق قبل اصدار الاحكام.
> كما هو معلوم لكثير من المهندسين ان لدينا نوعين من الحديد عديد عادي Fy =2500kg/cm2 وحديد عالي الشد Fy =4200kg/cm2
> ومعظم الحديد المستخدم في الوقت الحاضر هو من نوع عالى الشد وهذا الحديد له خاضة عندما يتمة ثنية وخصوصا اذا كان لف القضبان لا يتم حسب القطر المطلوب مما يولد تشققات في الحديد.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
استاذ مهندس حجاوى 
وكل المشاركين 

معك حق فى كل ما ذكرت أعلاه 

ولكن موضوع تشقق الحديد عالى المقاومه حديد 52
فى رأى مبالغ فيه شوى 
يعنى لا يأثر تكسيح الحديد على مقاوته كما يرى بعض المهندسين خصوصا عند عمل الكانات الأتوماتيك 
ولكن إذا كان التكسيح يؤثر على الحديد فغن هذا يعتمد على نسبة الكربون الداخله فى تصنيع الحديد على ما اعتقد ... وفى مثل هذا يجب أن يتعدى الحديد أختبارات إجهادات الثنى وإلا يكون غير مطابق للمواصفات 

أما عن غياب المهندس ....... فإن هناك كثير من المكاتب ترفض أيضا التصميم بالتكسيح وتنفيذه حتى فى وجود أعلى المهندسين المنفذين 
فهى مدارس ولك مكتب مصمم .......أسلوبه وطريقته 

وعن فائده التكسيح وعمله 
فمعروف لدى الجميع 
ولكن يكون دائما فى المقام الأول 
ماذكره الأخ المهندس محمد ( مستر بنسف ) 

ودى بردو بنلاقيها فى عمل المقصات ( ده بردو نوع من أنواع التكسيح ) مهم جدا فى السلام وما شابه 

أما عن تحريمه بعد الزلازال 
تم رفض الحديد المكسح نهائيا فى حالة السملات والشدادات 

اما فى الكمرات والبلاطات فماذالت تستخدم حتى الآن 
ولكن يجب ضمان أن التكسيح أو التكريب يعمل بمكانه المطلوب خوفا من أنقلاب السيخ أو تحريكه من مكانه بسبب أحمال التشغيل من عماله وتنفيذ


----------



## ماجدان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لعدم تفضيل استخدام طريقة التكسيح بعد الزلزال في مصر هذا الكلام صحيح حسب الرواية اللي سمعتها من الدكتور الي درس لي محاضرات الزلازل وذلك لان انفعالات القص بتتغير نتيجة ان احمال الزلزال متغيرة (رايح جاي)
> يعني شرخ القص فيه احتمال ان اتجاهه يتعكس (وكأن الحمل جاي من تحت) بمعنى اخر السيخ الذي قمت بتكسيحه ليقاوم القص في هذه الحالة يصبح عديم الفائدة وقد ذكر لنا الدكتور انه بعد بعض المعاينات كانت هناك فعلا بعض الشروخ الناتجة عن القص وكان اتجاهه موازي للسيخ المكسح
> وشكرا


 

هاااى م. أبو جمانه 

جديد الموضوع ده عاليا 
بس بجد معلومه جامده وجميله 
ارجو تاكيدها وتفصيلها شويه


----------



## ماجدان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

mannokr قال:


> اخى السائل: بالتاكيد تكسيح الحديد امر مرغوب فيه بشدة، لكن المشكلة تاتى فى انه عند التصميم لحمولات الزلازل فان العزم السالب فى احدى نهايتى الكمرة قد يحل محله عزم موجب اى الشد فى اسفل الكمرة. لذلك يفضل عدم التكسيح فى المناطق النشطة زلزاليا. هذا على حد علمى طبعا.


 
السلام عليكم 
الأخ المهندس الكريم 

ما فهمت العباره اعلاه أرجو توضيح المقصد تحديدا 
وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني لم يحرم تكسيح الحديد في مصر
وما زلت اشتغل به احيانا في بعض مشاريعي او في جلها
ولا تقتصر فائدته على تحمل العزم فقط
ولكن يستخدم ايضا في تحمل الشد القطري (shear)


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قبل ان اضع مشاركتي على هذا التسائل اتمنى على السائل وكل الاعضاء الانتباه الى صيعة السؤال وان تكون ضمن المفاهيم الهندسية والعلمية .هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية فهم الموضوع بشكل دقيق قبل اصدار الاحكام.
> كما هو معلوم لكثير من المهندسين ان لدينا نوعين من الحديد عديد عادي Fy =2500kg/cm2 وحديد عالي الشد Fy =4200kg/cm2
> ومعظم الحديد المستخدم في الوقت الحاضر هو من نوع عالى الشد وهذا الحديد له خاضة عندما يتمة ثنية وخصوصا اذا كان لف القضبان لا يتم حسب القطر المطلوب مما يولد تشققات في الحديد.
> ...


 السلام عليكم يابشمهندس رزق
انا واحد من الناس لافضل تكسيح الحديد بالكمرات والشدادات
لاننى حب ان قطاع الخرسانه هو يكون المسؤل عن مقومة قوى القص ويتم زيدة مقاومة القص بزيادة الكانات
ولاحظت فى تسال الاخوه سابقا بان التكسيح يتم لكى يتم رفع الحديد لمقاومة العزوم السالب 
على ماعتقد بان المصمم يعلم قيمة العزوم السالب والعزوم الموجب وعلى هذا يوزع حديد القطاع
ولاعترض بان عند تحويل الحديد من اسفل الى اعلى يفيد فى مقاومة العزوم السالب
ولكن اوضح بانه ليس هذا هو السبب فى تكسيح الحديد
اما مهندس حجاوى بخصوص تشقق الحديد لااوافقك 100% على هذا الافتراض
وشكرا لكل المشاركين بالنقاش


----------



## Abo Fares (1 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> السلام عليكم يابشمهندس رزق
> انا واحد من الناس لافضل تكسيح الحديد بالكمرات والشدادات
> لاننى حب ان قطاع الخرسانه هو يكون المسؤل عن مقومة قوى القص ويتم زيدة مقاومة القص بزيادة الكانات
> ولاحظت فى تسال الاخوه سابقا بان التكسيح يتم لكى يتم رفع الحديد لمقاومة العزوم السالب
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أوافقك أستاذي العزيز فيما ذكرت، بارك الله فيك..
ولكن بالنسبة للتكسيح من أجل تغطية العزم السالب أيضاً، نعم ذلك صحيح، بمعرفتنا لقيمة العزم السالب وحساب التسليح اللازم لمقاومته يمكننا معرفة عدد القضبان اللازم تكسيحها من القضبان السفلية.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ المهندس الكريم
> 
> ما فهمت العباره اعلاه أرجو توضيح المقصد تحديدا
> وشكرا


 
أهلاً أخي سالدان.. 

ما يقصده الأخ في مشاركته هو شكل مخطط العزم المتشكل في الإطارات نتيجة تطبيق كل من الحمولات الشاقولية (ميتة، حية)والحمولات الأفقية (رياح، زلازل).. حيث أن شكل مخطط العزم في حالة الحمولات الشاقولية هو عبارة عن عزم موجب في منتصف الكمرة وعزمين سالبين عند العقد، وأما في حالة الحمولات الأفقية يصبح مخطط العزم في الكمرة عبارة عن مثلثين مقلوبين أحدهما يشكل عزماً موجباً والآخر يشل عزماً سالباً بحيث أن قاعدتي المثلثين عند العقد وينعدم العزم في منتصف فتحة الكمرة..

ولكن يبقى التسليح المقاوم للعزم يحسب لمقاومة العزوم الناتجة في مغلف العزم (Flexural Envelope) وليس في مخطط العزم (Flexural Diagram).. أي أن الحمولات الزلزالية ستطبق بوجود الحمولة الميتة أصلاً ومن ثم بوجود الحمولة الحية في أماكن مختلفة يجري توزيعها بشكل شطرنجي للحصول على مغلف العزم، إذاً العزم الذي نعتمده في حساب التصميم هو العزم الموجود في مغلف العزم..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي سالدان..
> 
> ما يقصده الأخ في مشاركته هو شكل مخطط العزم المتشكل في الإطارات نتيجة تطبيق كل من الحمولات الشاقولية (ميتة، حية)والحمولات الأفقية (رياح، زلازل).. حيث أن شكل مخطط العزم في حالة الحمولات الشاقولية هو عبارة عن عزم موجب في منتصف الكمرة وعزمين سالبين عند العقد، وأما في حالة الحمولات الأفقية يصبح مخطط العزم في الكمرة عبارة عن مثلثين مقلوبين أحدهما يشكل عزماً موجباً والآخر يشل عزماً سالباً بحيث أن قاعدتي المثلثين عند العقد وينعدم العزم في منتصف فتحة الكمرة..
> 
> ...


 
مظبوط يا م ابو الحلول ومغلف العزوم ده اللي هو maximum maximum bending moment diagram 
وده بيجي من حالات تحميل مختلفه وكل حاله بتولد عزوم موجبه وسالبه في اماكن تختلف حسب قيمة الحمل ونوعه واتجاهه - ومغلف العزوم ده بياخد اقصي قيمه للعزوم من كل تلك الحالات ويضعهم في منحني عزوم واحد وهو ده اللي بنصمم عليه القطاعات الحرجه طبقا لتلك العزوم - بحيث ان اي حاله تحميل تحصل في الموقع يكون محسوب حسابها والقطاعات متصممه لمقاومة العزوم الناتجه من تلك الاحمال 

لان اي قطاع بيثصمم علي الحاله القصوي ولو حصل ان الاحمال اخف من كده يبقي ما فيش مشكله 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## hanymusica (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على الردود المثمرة 
و قد استفدت كثيرا بمختلف المعلومات المتوافرة للمهندسين بالمنتدي


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين اعزائي على هذا النقاش المفيد


----------



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي سالدان..
> 
> ما يقصده الأخ في مشاركته هو شكل مخطط العزم المتشكل في الإطارات نتيجة تطبيق كل من الحمولات الشاقولية (ميتة، حية)والحمولات الأفقية (رياح، زلازل).. حيث أن شكل مخطط العزم في حالة الحمولات الشاقولية هو عبارة عن عزم موجب في منتصف الكمرة وعزمين سالبين عند العقد، وأما في حالة الحمولات الأفقية يصبح مخطط العزم في الكمرة عبارة عن مثلثين مقلوبين أحدهما يشكل عزماً موجباً والآخر يشل عزماً سالباً بحيث أن قاعدتي المثلثين عند العقد وينعدم العزم في منتصف فتحة الكمرة..
> 
> ...


 
شاكر م. أبو الحلول 
على التوضيح وكلام مظبوط طبعا


----------



## حسان2 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
سبق مناقشة موضوع التكسيح في الملتقى قبل مدة, يمكن الاستفادة من الحوار السابق في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66478.html
ومن حيث المبدأ فان متطلبات التصميم حسب مغلفات العزوم "maximum & minimum" يمكن تحقيقها بطرق مختلفة باستعمال التكسيح أو بدونه, ولكنه من الناحية العملية يفضل عدم استعمال التكسيح "راجع الحوار في الرابط السابق" كما أنه في المنشآت المعرضة للحمولات الجانبية "رياح أو زلازل" تفضل تفاصيل التسليح بدون استعمال التكسيح لأنها عملية أكثر أولا والتكسيح في هذه الحالة لا يحقق كل الفوائد المرجوة منه ولابد من استعمال تفاصيل مختلفة بسبب أن مغلفات العزوم والقص في الغالب تشير الى احتمال انقلاب اتجاه العزوم والقص "maximum & minimum " وفيما يلي تفاصيل typical مأخوذة عن الكود البريطاني توضح ما سبق أن ذكرته في الرابط المذكور


----------



## Abo Fares (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مشاركة مميزة هندسياً وفنياً م. حسان أوافقك عليها 100%، بارك الله فيك.. 

قمت بدمج الموضوعين الحالي مع السابق الذي أشار إليه المهندس حسان، وقد تم وضع مشاركات الموضوعين جميعها في هذا الموضوع حسب التسلسل الزمني..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (2 نوفمبر 2008)

خوانى الاعزاء
اعتقد ان طرح هذا السؤال كان من الممكن طرحه من حوالى 10 سنواتاما الان فنا اعتقد ان موضوع التكسيح لم يعد موجود فانا لم ارى اى تصميم منذ اكثر من عشر سنوات وبها تكسيح او يمكن القول بان موضوع البلاطات المسطحه flat slab التى بدون كمرات اصلا اصبحت هى السائدة و,لا يوجد كمرات الا على الاطراف


----------



## مكحول (2 نوفمبر 2008)

في العراق يسمى التكسيح بال(اوف سيت).


----------



## newbarcelonar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهو التكسيح بالمعنى الانكليزي اشرحوه لي رجاءا؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر لاشين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا لا افضل التكسيح اطلاقا


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

تكسيح التسليح مهم جدا.........


----------



## فوزي محمد سليمان (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا وجزاكم اللة كل خير على كل ما تقدموه من ايضاحات في هدا الملتقى . وارجوا منكم توفير بعض الرسومات للقص والعزم في كلا من الجوائزالبسيطة ولاطارات


----------



## hussam elden (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civileng111 (6 مايو 2011)

هو طبعا التكسيح مهم 

بس نظرا لارتفاع اسعار العماله وقله جوده العماله فالمعظم دلوقتى بيخرج من نقطه التكسيح الى استخدام الكانات


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (6 مايو 2011)

newbarcelonar قال:


> ماهو التكسيح بالمعنى الانكليزي اشرحوه لي رجاءا؟؟؟؟




التكسيح هو bent bars 
and this is to get the bar and bend it with angle from 30 to 60 depending on beam or slab depth
to resist shear forces we have more than a metod to do this 
1-using stirrups only ( vertical or inclined ) . it's the most common
2- using min st. and bending steel to resist shear


----------



## boushy (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا للا خوة الاكارم في المنتدي فقد اوفوا الموضوع حقه ومستحقة من كل الجوانب 

صراحة انا اندهشت جدا لرؤية هذا الحديد المكسح من اول لي يوم بالسعودية ولا اجد اي مبرر انشائي له علي الاطلاق اذ لا يستعمل عندنا بالسودان نهائيا و يكتفي فقط بحديد يساوي ثلث البحر لمقاومة القص عند نقطة انقلاب العزم 
بصراحة منذ ان تخرجت لم اشاهد حديد مكسح الا في السعودية


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (14 مايو 2011)

طبعا صارلي بحدود الساعة تقريبا ابحث و ادور اريد اعرف شنو معنى التكسيح؟
الى ان وصلت الى رد الاخ الاستاذ اسامة لان صحيح احنه بالعراق نسميه ( الشبون )
الشبون ايام قبل كانوا يستخدمونه بكثره اما الان فاستخداماته قلت نسبة الى قبل


----------



## المهندس فراس (14 مايو 2011)

اريد ان أضيف في هذا الموضوع ما الفرق النظري بين الحلين؟
:28:باستعمال الأساور لمقاومة قوى الشد القطرية فإنه تم افتراض وجود كمرة (جائز) شبكية وهمية ضمن كمرة البيتون المسلح فتكون العناصر المشدودة لهذه الكمرة هي* قضبان التسليح الطولي والعرضي* والعناصر المضغوطة هي (1-البيتون المضغوط فوق محور التخامد(المحور السليم) والأذرع المائلة لقوى الضغط القطرية في البيتون اضافة الى قضبان التسليح المضغوط في حالة المقطع ثنائي التسليح)
:28:باستعمال القضبان المائلة(المكسحة)لمقاومة قوى الشد القطرية فإنه تم افتراض وجود كمرة (جائز) شبكية وهمية ضمن كمرة البيتون المسلح فتكون العناصر المشدودة لهذه الكمرة هي *القضبان المائلة* والعناصر المضغوطة هي لبيتون المضغوط فوق محور التخامد(المحور السليم) والأذرع المائلة لقوى الضغط القطرية في البيتون اضافة الى قضبان التسليح المضغوط في حالة المقطع ثنائي التسليح)
وتقبلوا تحياتي:56:


----------



## bardiesy (14 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تكسيح الحديد اصبح محرم ؟*



hanymusica قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بالنسبة لتكسيح الحديد و هى عملية تكسيح الحديد السفلي من الكمرة الى اعلى فى اول و اخر جزء من الكمرة و هى تقدر بحوال خومس البحر و طبعا ده نتيجة لل (bending moment diagram)
> ان العزم بيقلب من تحت لفوق عند ال (supports)
> ...


السلام عليكم 
انهيت خمس وحدات صحية (مستشفيات دورين) اشراف هيئة الابنية التعليمية (لحساب االغير ) وكانت الاسقف فلات سلاب وكنا نستخدم الحديد المكسح في الكمرات الخارجية marginal beams


----------



## مهندس برما (5 أغسطس 2013)

معظم الشركات الكبرى لا تستخدم حديد التكسيح وتقتصر على زيادة عدد الكانات مكان الجزء الذى يتم فيه التكسيح حيث أن التكسيح يسبب مشقه كبيره للعامل فى الثنى والتركيب وخاصة فى الكمرات الضيقه وأيضا يسبب تكثيف الحديد عند العمود مما يسبب أحيانا تعشيش بالخرسانه ..


----------



## toteelna (30 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووورين جميع أعضاء المنتدي علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## marwan sagr (1 مايو 2015)

التكسيح لم يع يظهر حتى في aci code أو الاصدارات الاخيرة لبرامج التصميم الانشائي ،،،


----------



## fwaz970 (2 مايو 2015)

هذا راي صحيح وعلمي


----------



## etageldin (3 مايو 2015)

السادة المهندسين الأفاضل
من المعروف هندسيا أن حديد التسليح يوجد على المحيط الخارجى للخرسانة ولا يوجد أبدا مدفون في القطاع الخرسانى من الداخل.
والحديد المكسح يكون مدفون في قلب الخرسانة في معظم الأحوال لأن الأولوية للحديد العدل في أركان الكمرة.
وقد قرأت مقالا هندسيا من فترة طويلة أن الحديد المدفون في قلب الخرسانة يؤدى الى شروخ موضعية بالخرسانة حول السيخ المدفون ويؤثر على كفاءة الخرسانة.
ولذا فإنه يفضل استخدام الكانات لتحمل قوى القص القطرى. وفي حالة الإضطرار لاستخدام حديد مكسح فيجب ألا يزيد العدد عن سيخين ويوضع الحديد في صف ثانى على الحدود الخارجية للكمرة وليس مدفونا بداخلها.
كما أرجو ملاحظة أن جميع برامج التصميم الحديثة لا يوجد بها اختيار للحديد المكسح.
وشكرا


----------

